# Roundhouse "Billy"



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just ordered a roundhouse billy. This is my first roundhouse locomotive, I was wonderung how they perform and if I should know anything to get it going more successfully.
All tips and pointers are appreciated.

Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 03/19/2009 7:34 AM
Hey Guys,

I just ordered a roundhouse billy. This is my first roundhouse locomotive, I was wonderung how they perform and if I should know anything to get it going more successfully.
All tips and pointers are appreciated.

Thanks,
Brittany



Dear Mr/Mrs/Ms Brittany - Roundhouse models have an annoying habit of running perfectly from the minute they are placed on the track. This is for two reasons.

1. As they are being built at the chassis/running gear stage they are tested on air for EIGHT hours to ensure that all is working as it should.

2. When they are completed they are steamed and run until the builder is satisfied that they reach the high standard expected of every Roundhouse model, hauling a twenty-pound weight on a specially built truck. ALL of them.

3....and thirdly, no model leaves Doncaster for its new owner until it has been a proven runner.

Yes, I know that's three, not two.

To find out more, see the Roundhouse site and watch the videos.

I don't know of anybody who has been disappointed over the last thirty-something years with ANY Roundhouse loco, that's why you'll often see the phrase 'it runs like a Roundhouse' used on these fora.

If you can think of anything that will improve the performance of any new Roundhouse model, please tell us, as well as Roger and the team in Doncaster. Sure, you can pretty up a basic model with posh brass window frames, polished safety valve covers and other stuff from the likes of Milton Engineering and others, but you will be VERY hard-pressed to make any Roundhouse loco perform better than it does out of the box, except by running it in over ten or fifteen years or so. My local group includes several locos that are older than their owners, who are married with five and seven year old kids... 

Best wishes with your new loco!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That about sums it up..................well said, Terry. Roundhouse =


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany,
You made an excellent choice. Everything Tac said is true and more. My Billy is my most reliable locomotive and one I will keep forever. I bought it when they first came out and have had it for about 17 years now. I have run it more than 100 hours and have never had to do any serious maintenance on it. You are going to love your Billy. 
Photo[/b]
[/b]


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
Thanks for all the info. I know now that I made a great choice. I can't wait for it to come.

Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Roundhouse "Billy"*

Hi Brittany, 

My Roundhouse SR 24 took a flying leap from a temporary show track to the lawn, and it was still running when I picked it up. Wrinkled, but running fine. It continues to just run and run and run, flawlessly. I'm sure you will really enjoy your Billy. 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany,
Just to wet your whistle, here is a video of my Billy with a William tender pulling 4 LGB cars, which go well with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOZdCstrDAE&feature=channel_page


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

THanks so much for that video, now it truly is ANTICIPATION....

P.S. Where did you get that whistle and can it be used without RC


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Roundhouse "Billy"*

Sounds like one of the Regner whistles.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany,
Jason is correct! It is a Regner whistle that can be used without R/C. I got it from Ken Johnson at the Train Department. If you will be a ECLSTS this weekend, I'll show you how I installed it. In the picture, you can see the valve and lever. The round brass thing you can see through the top is the whistle itself. The brass strap on the roof is holding the R/C receiver.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

*NOTHING RUNS LIKE A ROUNDHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

HI Carl,

Yes I will be at ECLSTS on friday evening and all day saturday and I would be very interested in how you installed it.

If you could show it to me that would be great.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Brittany: you will not be disappointed with your Billy. Take care of it and you will have many years of enjoyment. Mine, with a string of 8 accucraft short flats will run almost as slow as an accucraft shay that a friend has.

One thing you might want to add soon is a Goodall valve. These can be a little tricky for a Roundhouse, but they can be done and will give you the option of extending your runs without turning off the burner. The reason I suggest this is that with the burner turned very low, you can get as much as 45 or more minutes run time out of a single tank of fuel.

Also, as you've seen already, tenders are often attached too. I've got a Bilie with a Fowler tender and the combo and I think it looks great. 

What livery did you get?

Regards,

Will


----------

